# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Устав ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

## Mazaykina

УТВЕРЖДЕН
Cобранием учредителей
Протокол N ___1______
от "31" мая 2010 г.



*УСТАВ*

*Общественного объединения*
*Международное  общественное движение* 
*«Интернациональный Дом Творчества»*



Российская Федерация
г. Москва
Тридцать первого мая две тысячи десятого года


*1. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ*

1.1Общественное объединение Международное общественное движение «Интернациональный Дом Творчества», именуемое в дальнейшем "Движение", является   добровольным объединением участников, объединившихся на основе общности интересов для реализации общих целей, указанных в настоящем Уставе.

Движение  является  некоммерческой  организацией,  не  имеет основной своей целью извлечение прибыли и  не распределяет прибыль между учредителями и (или) участниками.Движение осуществляет свою деятельность в соответствии с Конституцией РФ, Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, Федеральным законом "Об общественных объединениях", иными правовыми актами Российской Федерации, настоящим Уставом и руководствуется в своей деятельности общепризнанными международными принципами, нормами и стандартами. Движение осуществляет  свою  деятельность  на   территории  Российской  Федерации,  за рубежом, где будут созданы отделения, филиалы, представительства Движения, назначены Полномочные представители Совета Движения.Деятельность Движения основывается на принципах добровольности, равноправия, самоуправления и законности.Движение не является юридическим лицом до принятия решения о государственной регистрации в качестве юридического лица в соответствии с требованиями законодательства РФ. В  соответствии  с  действующим  законодательством  Движение считается  созданным  с  момента  принятия  решения   о   его   создании.Движение может вступать в союзы (ассоциации) общественных объединений.Деятельность Движение является гласной, а информация о ее учредительных и программных документах - общедоступной.После государственной регистрации Движение является юридическим лицом, имеет в собственности обособленное имущество и отвечает по своим обязательствам этим имуществом, может от своего имени приобретать и осуществлять имущественные права и личные неимущественные права, нести обязанности, быть истцом и ответчиком в суде.Движение имеет самостоятельный баланс, расчетные и другие счета, включая валютный, круглую печать со своим названием, штампы и бланки.Движение может иметь зарегистрированную в установленном порядке символику, в том числе логотипы, эмблемы, флаги и вымпелы.Движение может вести эту деятельность на территории и других субъектов Российской Федерации в порядке, предусмотренном действующим законодательством.Движение отвечает по своим обязательствам всем принадлежащим ему имуществом. Учредители и участники Движения не отвечают по обязательствам Движения, а Движение не отвечает по обязательствам учредителей и участников.Движение имеет полное наименование:
- *Общественное объединение Международное общественное движение «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»*;
Сокращенное наименование:
-     *ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»*;
Международное наименование:

*Internationale Künstlerbewegung Öffentlicher Verband „Inter-Kultur Haus“*
Местонахождение постоянно действующего руководящего органа Движения (Совета) – Российская Федерация, Нижний Новгород.
Сетевой адрес - http://in-ku.com/ 


*2. ЦЕЛИ ДВИЖЕНИЯ*

2.1. Главной целью деятельности  Движения является  координация усилий частных лиц, общественных огранизаций, организаций и предприятий различных  организационно-правовых форм и всех форм собственности, представителей различных творческих групп - участников международного общественного движения «Интернациональный дом творчества», направленная на интернациональное объединение людей творческих устремлений, путем онлайн коммуникации, обобщение опыта, решение проблемных вопросов, содействие развитию творческой, профессиональной деятельности, осуществление специальных программ поддержки в виде школ профессионального мастерства, способствующие наиболее полной творческой самореализации каждого участника Движения.
2.2. Основными задачами Движения являются:
   -создание благоприятных  условий  для  объединения  участников  в целях обмена
опытом, реализации творческого, научного потенциала участников Движения;
        - улучшение системы связи и обмена информацией между участниками;
        -установление партнерских отношений с целью организации обмена  и   использования практического опыта;
        -организация тематических семинаров, встреч, выпуск специальной литературы,   совместных публикаций  по соответствующим проблемам, распространение информации об общественном движении.
2.3. Для реализации уставных целей и задач Движение:
        - проводит встречи, консультации, семинары, клубы, фестивали, конкурсы, мастер классы и др.;
        -осуществляет научно-исследовательскую работу, проводит научно-практические мероприятия в соответствии с целями и задачами Движения;
        -привлекает сторонников для поддержки  и  развития  Движения как консультационного, научно-методического  центра,  а  также  для  развития
сотрудничества с общественными и иными структурами Российской Федерации и
иностранных государств;
        - разрабатывает и реализует проекты  и  программы,  направленные  на
поддержку и развитие участников Движения;
        - проводит благотворительные мероприятия;
        -создает филиалы, представительства, отделения, назначает Полномочных представителей  как  в  Российской Федерации, так и за рубежом;
        - оказывает посильное содействие участникам Движения, в т.ч. путем продвижения людей творческих профессий в интернете посредством портала Inter kultur Haus;
        -осуществляет другую деятельность, в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством, и направленную на достижение уставных целей. 
2.4. Детально цели и задачи движения, а так же способы их реализации публикуются в Программе Движения. Деятельность Движения должна быть гласной, а информация о его учредительных и программных документах - общедоступной.
2.5. Движение не вправе заниматься предпринимательской и внешнеэкономической деятельностью без государственной регистрации в соответствии с п.1.5 Устава. 
2.6. Движение самостоятельно определяет направления своей деятельности, стратегию культурного, эстетического, экономического, технического и социального развития.
2.7. Движение вправе представлять и защищать свои права, законные интересы своих участников, а также других граждан в органах государственной власти, органах местного самоуправления и общественных объединениях.
2.8. Физические и юридические лица (общественные объединения) могут принимать участие в деятельности Движении путем оказания организационного, трудового и иного содействия Движению при осуществлении им своей уставной деятельности.
2.9. Движение обязано:
-соблюдать законодательство РФ, общепризнанные принципы и нормы международного права, касающиеся сферы его деятельности, а также нормы, предусмотренные его учредительными документами;

*3. ПРАВА И ОБЯЗАННОСТИ ДВИЖЕНИЯ*

3.1.Движение имеет право в порядке, предусмотренном действующим законодательством: 
свободно распространять информацию о своей деятельности;
- участвовать в выработке решений органов государственной власти и
- органов местного самоуправления;
- проводить собрания, митинги, демонстрации, шествия и пикетирование;
- учреждать средства массовой информации и вести издательскую  деятельность;
- представлять и защищать свои права, законные интересы своих участников, а также других граждан в органах государственной власти, органах местного самоуправления и общественных объединениях;
 -осуществлять в полном объеме полномочия, предусмотренные законами об общественных объединениях;
 -выступать с инициативами по вопросам, отвечающим целям Движения, вносить предложения в органы государственной власти;
- участвовать в избирательных кампаниях;
- выступать учредителем других некоммерческих организаций;
 -вступать в качестве члена в общественные объединения, быть участником общественных объединений, а также совместно с другими некоммерческими организациями создавать союзы и ассоциации;
-поддерживать прямые международные контакты и связи;
-открывать свои структурные подразделения (организации, отделения или филиалы и представительства) на территории других субъектов Российской Федерации и в иностранных государствах;
3.1.1 Движение реализует указанные права в пределах, предусмотренных действующим законодательством. Права, осуществление которых возможно после государственной регистрации движения, могут быть  осуществлены только после государственной регистрации.
3.2. Движение обязано:
-соблюдать законодательство Российской Федерации, общепризнанные принципы и нормы международного права, касающиеся сферы своей деятельности, а также нормы, предусмотренные настоящим уставом и иными учредительными документами;
- публиковать ежегодно отчет об использовании своего имущества; 
-ежегодно информировать орган, зарегистрировавший настоящий устав, о продолжении своей деятельности, указывая действительное место нахождения постоянно действующего руководящего органа, его название и данные о руководителях;
-представлять по запросу органа, регистрирующего общественные объединения, документы с решениями руководящих органов и должностных лиц Движения, а также годовые и квартальные отчеты о своей деятельности в объеме сведений, направляемых в налоговые органы;
-оказывать содействие представителям органа, регистрирующего
общественные объединения, в ознакомлении с деятельностью Движения.

*4. УЧАСТНИКИ ДВИЖЕНИЯ*

4.1. Участниками Движения могут быть достигшие 18 лет граждане РФ, иностранные граждане, лица без гражданства, а также общественные объединения, выразившие поддержку целям Движения и (или) его конкретным акциям, принимающие участие в его деятельности без обязательного оформления условий своего участия. 
4.2. Иностранные граждане и лица без гражданства имеют равные права с гражданами Российской Федерации в сфере отношений, регулируемых настоящим Уставом, за исключением случаев, установленных федеральными законами или международными договорами Российской Федерации
4.3. Прием граждан в число участников Движения осуществляется путем фактического присоединения указанных граждан к участию в международном общественном движении «Интернациональный Дом Творчества», с условием принятия ими целей и задач общественного движения, установленных внутренних уставных и рекомендательных норм и правил, принятых Движением.
Все участники Движения имеют равные права и несут равные обязанности.
4.4. Участники Движения имеют право:
- получать информацию о деятельности Движения;
- вносить на рассмотрение Совета Движения и должностных лиц Движения любые предложения о совершенствовании его деятельности;
- участвовать в мероприятиях, осуществляемых Движением;
- пользоваться материалами, предоставленными Движением, использовать указанные материалы в уставных и иных целях;
- избирать и быть избранными в выборные органы;
- свободно выйти из состава участников Движения.
4.5. Участники Движения обязаны:
- содействовать работе Движения;
- воздерживаться от всякого действия (бездействия), могущего нанести вред деятельности Движения;
- выполнять решения Съезда и Совета Движения, принятые в рамках их компетенции;
- соблюдать Устав Движения.
4.6. Участники Движения прекращают свое участие в Движении путем прекращения фактического участия в деятельности Движения.
4.7. Участники Движения могут быть исключены из Движения за нарушение Устава, а также за действия, дискредитирующие Движение, либо наносящие ему иной ущерб.
4.8. Исключение участников проводится по решению Съезда Движения, а при наличии решения о делегировании полномочий – Советом либо Президентом Движения.

*5. ПОРЯДОК УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ДВИЖЕНИЕМ*

5.1. Высшим руководящим органом Движения является Съезд участников Движения. Съезд собирается по мере необходимости, но не реже одного раза в три года. 
5.2. Внеочередной Съезд может быть созван по решению:
- Президента Движения;
- Совета Движения;
5.3. Съезд правомочен принимать решения по любым вопросам деятельности Движения.
К исключительной компетенции Съезда относится:
- утверждение Устава Движения, внесение дополнений и изменений в него (с их последующей регистрацией в установленном законом порядке, при условии принятия решения о государственной регистрации в соответствии с п. 1.5 Устава);
- избрание Президента Движения, Совета Движения и досрочное прекращение их полномочий;
- принятие решений о создании коммерческих и некоммерческих организаций со статусом юридического лица, об участии в таких организациях, 
- решение вопросов о реорганизации и ликвидации Движения и создании ликвидационной комиссии.


Решения Съезда принимаются открытым голосованием, простым большинством голосов присутствующих на его заседании участников Движения. Решения по вопросам о реорганизации и ликвидации, о внесении дополнений и изменений в Устав Движения принимаются квалифицированным большинством голосов - не менее 2/3 голосов от общего числа присутствующих на Съезде участников Движения.
5.4. Для практического текущего руководства деятельностью Движения в период между созывами Съезда избирается Совет Движения - постоянно действующий коллегиальный руководящий орган Движения.
5.5. Совет Движения избирается Съездом сроком на 3 года из числа участников Движения в количестве, установленном Съездом. Отдельные члены Совета Движения могут быть введены в Совет или исключены из состава Совета решением Совета Движения, принятым квалифицированным большинством голосов, при условии делегирования Совету данных полномочий Съездом Движения
5.6. Совет Движения может быть переизбран по истечении срока полномочий на новый срок. Вопрос о досрочном прекращении его полномочий может быть поставлен на рассмотрение Съездом участников Движения. 
5.7. Совет Движения:
-   разрабатывает и публикует Программу Движения;
- контролирует и организует работу Движения, осуществляет контроль за выполнением решений Съезда;
-   готовит вопросы для обсуждения на Съезде Движения;
-  осуществляет исключение участников Движения;
- решает любые другие вопросы, не относящиеся к исключительной компетенции Съезда Движения.
Заседания Совета проводятся по мере необходимости, но не реже одного раза в квартал, и считаются правомочными при участии в них более 50% членов Совета. Заседания Совета проводятся в очной, очно-заочной, заочной форме, в т.ч. с использованием технических средств коммуникации, позволяющих достоверно идентифицировать личность члена Совета.
5.8. Решения принимаются открытым голосованием простым большинством голосов членов Совета, присутствующих на заседании.
5.9.  Президент Движения избирается Съездом Движения сроком на 3 года.
        Президент Движения:
-подотчетен Съезду, отвечает за состояние дел Движения и правомочен решать все вопросы деятельности Движения, которые не отнесены к исключительной компетенции Съезда и Правления Движения;
-без доверенности действует от имени Движения, представляет его во всех учреждениях, организациях и предприятиях как на территории РФ, так и за рубежом;
- принимает решения и издает приказы по вопросам деятельности Движения;
- заключает договоры, соглашения, осуществляет другие юридические действия от имени Движения;
-осуществляет контроль за деятельностью филиалов, представительств и полномочных представителей Совета Движения;
- несет ответственность в пределах своей компетенции за деятельность Движения и соответствие деятельности его уставным целям.
5.10. Председатель Совета избирается на заседании Совета из числа его членов сроком на 3 года.
 Председатель Совета:
-подотчетен Президенту и Совету Движения, правомочен решать все вопросы деятельности Движения, которые не отнесены к исключительной компетенции Съезда, Президента и Совета Движения;
- замещает Президента Движения в его отсутствие;
-принимает решения и издает приказы по оперативным вопросам внутренней деятельности Движения;
- организует подготовку и проведение заседаний Совета;
-осуществляет контроль за деятельностью филиалов, представительств и Полномочных представителей  Совета Движения;
- несет ответственность в пределах своей компетенции за деятельность Движения и соответствие деятельности его уставным целям.

*6. РЕВИЗИОННАЯ КОМИССИЯ (РЕВИЗОР)*

6.1. Ревизионная комиссия (Ревизор) избирается после государственной регистрации в установленном законом порядке, при условии принятия решения о государственной регистрации в соответствии с п. 1.5 Устава.
6.2. Ревизию финансовой и хозяйственной деятельности Движения проводит контрольно-ревизионная комиссия, избираемая общим собранием на срок 2 года.
6.3. Число членов контрольно-ревизионной комиссии не ограничивается. В члены комиссии не могут входить члены совета Движения.
6.4. Контрольно-ревизионная комиссия готовит заключение к годовому отчету и балансу. 
6.5. Все должностные лица Движения обязаны по запросу контрольно-ревизионной комиссии представлять необходимую информацию и документы.


*7. ФИЛИАЛЫ, ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЬСТВА, ПОЛНОМОЧНЫЕ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛИ*

7.1. Движение вправе открывать филиалы и представительства, назначать Полномочных Представителей Совета Движения и Региональных Организаторов на территории РФ, с соблюдением требований законодательства открывать отделения или филиалы и представительства, назначать Полномочных Представителей Совета Движения и Региональных Организаторов в иностранных государствах на основе общепризнанных принципов и норм международного права, международных договоров Российской Федерации и законодательства этих государств.
7.2. Руководители филиалов и представительств назначаются Съездом Движения, а при наличии решения о делегировании полномочий – Советом либо Президентом Движения; Полномочные Представители и Региональные Организатороры назначаются Советом Движения и действуют на основании документов установленного образца, выданных Советом Движения. Формы и содержание документов установленного образца утверждаются Советом Движения. Реестр Полномочных Представителей Совета Движения и Региональных Организаторов ведется Председателем Совета и публикуется в соответствии п. 2.4. Устава.

*8. ИМУЩЕСТВО ДВИЖЕНИЯ* 

8.1. Движение не преследует цели извлечения прибыли. Движение вправе приобретать имущество, вести хозяйственную деятельность только после государственной регистрации в установленном законом порядке, при условии принятия решения о государственной регистрации в соответствии с п. 1.5 Устава.


*9. ПОРЯДОК РЕОРГАНИЗАЦИИ И ЛИКВИДАЦИИ ДВИЖЕНИЯ*

9.1.  Реорганизация и ликвидация Движения производятся по правилам, установленным действующим Российским законодательством. Ликвидация по указанным правилам производится в случае предварительной государственной регистрации Движения в соответствии с п. 1.5 Устава.
9.2.. Реорганизация Движения осуществляется по решению Съезда Движения.
9.3. Имущество Движения переходит после его реорганизации к вновь возникшим юридическим лицам в порядке, предусмотренном Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации.
Движение не может быть реорганизовано в хозяйственное товарищество или общество
9.4. Имущество, оставшееся в результате ликвидации Движения, после удовлетворения требований кредиторов направляют на цели, определяемые решением Съезда о ликвидации Движения, а в спорных случаях - решением суда.
9.5. Решение об использовании оставшегося имущества публикуется ликвидационной комиссией в печати.
9.6. Решение о ликвидации Движения направляют в орган, зарегистрировавший Движение, для исключения его из единого государственного реестра юридических лиц.
9.7.  Все дела ликвидированного Движения (учредительные документы,
протоколы, приказы, бухгалтерские книги и т.п.) передают по описи в архив
по месту государственной регистрации.
9.8. Движение может быть ликвидировано либо по решению Съезда Движения, либо по решению суда. Ликвидация или реорганизация Движения осуществляется в порядке, определенном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.

*10. ПОРЯДОК ВНЕСЕНИЯ ИЗМЕНЕНИЙ И ДОПОЛНЕНИЙ В УСТАВ*

10.1. Изменения и дополнения в Устав утверждаются Съездом Движения.
10.2. Изменения и дополнения в Устав Движения вступают в силу с момента их принятия Съездом Движения.
10.3. В том случае, если будет принято решение о государственной регистрации Движения в качестве юридического лица в соответствии с требованиями законодательства РФ, изменения и дополнения в Устав Движения также подлежат государственной регистрации в установленном законом порядке и приобретают юридическую силу с момента регистрации.

Президент ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества» 
М. Зайкина

----------

